# Distance Learning & Educational Theory



## Breadloaf (Nov 16, 2004)

{Want to cut to the juice? Skip down to the ***}

Here's the deal:

I believe that the primary responsibility of training men for the ministry lay with the local church. That does not mean that seminaries are of no use. 

An example: as a parent, you are responsible for your child's education. This does not mean that you teach them everything yourself. You may utilize a variety of methods, including your own teaching, co-operative home schooling, private school, tutors, or public school. But no matter what you utilize, it is still your responsibility as a parent. 

The local church is the parent, and it seems that they are too willing to ship their kids off to boarding school. 

***That all beings said, what are some REFORMED (I'm just about through with the whole "General Evangelical" thing) Seminaries that offer distance learning? I am specifically thinking of a program through which I can travel to the location once or twice a year, and then take classes under the supervision of the session of my local church.

Any ideas? To save me from digging around on the internet all day? Thanks.

Yours,
Bread to the Loaf


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 16, 2004)

Search on "Whitefield theological Semianry" and "Greenville". There are whole threads that have discussed this topic.

Also, click ont he link at the bottom of my singature for signature requirements. Thanks.

[Edited on 11-17-2004 by webmaster]


----------



## Breadloaf (Nov 17, 2004)

*Thanks for the Link*

Thank you for the info. I settled this sig line thing earlier - I do not feel comfortable putting my name out there in cyberspace, esp. since my first name and Google will put anybody at my front door. I received special permission last July or August, I think.

Yours,
JK
(Breadloaf)


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 17, 2004)

*Reformed Theological Seminary*

Breadloaf:
What about RTS? They are very good, have a great reputation, and are accredited. They have an extensive distance learning program. They are expensive (like any private college) though.


----------

